# Free Aromatherapy ebook



## Genny (Mar 30, 2013)

Free right now
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00BGH1Z5K/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20

I haven't read it yet, but hopefully will have time sometime next week to take a look.


----------



## Hazel (Mar 30, 2013)

Thanks for sharing the link! :grin:


----------



## Cindiq4u (Mar 30, 2013)

Thank you for sharing


----------



## Ancel (Mar 30, 2013)

Thank you! The previewed pages look great :grin:


----------



## Badger (Mar 30, 2013)

Thank you for sharing, I love free books


----------



## DeeAnna (Mar 31, 2013)

Rats. Missed out on the freebie.  :thumbdown: --DeeAnna


----------



## christinak (Mar 31, 2013)

Awesome, thanks!  I read books in a day so that's great...I needed one


----------



## Relle (Apr 1, 2013)

Genny, it says its $9.95, can't find free on it anywhere.


----------



## DeeAnna (Apr 1, 2013)

The freebies are only available for a short time. :cry: Then the price goes back to the usual....


----------

